# HD Cameras AEE Magicam (ON SALE $149)



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the post Bildad. It will be great to hear how you find it and see some results.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

> Cheap Chinese GoPro knock off I hear you say?[/quote
> No, but I say its a knock off of the Swann Freestyle Action Cam or is it the other way!
> http://www.swann.com/s/products/view/?product=1297
> either way not a bad little camera
> ...


----------



## Dubbzy (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the post very helpful for me


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

GoneFishn said:


> > Cheap Chinese GoPro knock off I hear you say?[/quote
> > No, but I say its a knock off of the Swann Freestyle Action Cam or is it the other way!
> > http://www.swann.com/s/products/view/?product=129
> >
> > Does the piggyback battery pack fit on when the waterproof case is on? I would like a second camera and the AEE looks about right, might even be able to pair the 2 cams to the one remote.


Actually from my searching I found the Swann Freestyle to be the previous model AEE SD20.

Yes the Extra battery pack plugs in instead of the TFT screen and fits into the waterproof housing, you can't use the TFT screen and the Extra Battery pack at the same time.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Occulator said:


> What continues to amaze me about some of these action cameras is that so many persist with a waterproof housing, as opposed to being waterproof in their own right. I can accept that maybe a housing is the go if you want to deep dive with these things, but how many people want to do that with their cameras. Not many I would suggest.
> 
> I know Go Pro still use housings, and for some strange reason have retained that rather old fashioned design (maybe the old "if it ain't broke" thinking is at work here), and some still view GO Pro as the benchmark quality wise, but there are heaps of others out there which arguably do a better job. And many of these new comers (such as Contour or Drift for instance) are cheaper and have features that Go Pro users can only dream of. Being waterproof in their own right and having decent audio are just two of them. So that has to be better doesn't it.
> 
> Now I know some here, most notably those in the Go Pro camp, will be miffed by what I am about to say (let me assure you that definitely isn't my intention), but I am having difficulty understanding why they have so much support. Maybe it's product loyalty, maybe it's because they really are that much better. Buggered if I know. Thoughts anyone?


 I hear what you are saying Occy and maybe this year or next watch JVC and Sony blow the competition out of the water, I just like what you get with this little camera for the price.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

hate those double posts best I could do to fix it :shock:


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Occulator said:


> Yeh not bagging it bildad. That said I note some purple fringing in those vids. Hopefully it's just the lens on the case, because from what I've seen this is quite common on some of the lower end (cheap) cameras,. And apparently it gets worse with age. Have you tested it without the case?
> 
> By the way I've been looking at what JVC and Sony are doing in this space too. Buggered if I can work out why it's taken them so long.


The sun hasn't come out here yet to give it a really good go, I have driven round the block a couple of times hand held without case :lol: trying out the difference with the Low Lux setting and basically doing battery tests running the camera from go to woe and leaving the camera on standby for 18 hours or so and seeing how long the battery lasts.
From the little testing I have done I haven't experienced anything odd like purple hues, so so far so good.
I am using a $25 32gb class 10 micro SD card atm seems to be working fine.
On 1080P with highest bit rate each 30 min block uses 2.54gb. The camera will accept 64gb cards as well.
Drift, Contour, GoPro, hd sunnies, even some of the 5 megapixel stuff goes all right, for me its the remote control ability unfortunately it doesn't start recording as soon as you hit the remote record button, instead it wakes up and about 2 seconds after you have to hit the record button again to start recording, the remote comes with a clip, velcro or you can attach a strap, so it shouldn't be too hard to put it in a convenient place.

Don't worry if I find some bad faults I'll bag the shit out of it. :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Laser pointer is a smart feature I wish my Hero2 had. I gather the remote can work with the extended battery clipped onto the camera? Does the remote need line of sight with the camera to work?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Laser pointer is a smart feature I wish my Hero2 had. I gather the remote can work with the extended battery clipped onto the camera? Does the remote need line of sight with the camera to work?


Yep remote works with extended battery and also is RF not Infra red so will activate camera through a wall if required.
It has a couple of other cool features,
Car Black Box
Has a sensor in it so when car starts moving or has a bump automatically starts recording.

Pre Video

Instead of just standby in which the camera is asleep when you hit record the camera wakes up then you have too hit record again to start filming.
With this feature turned on the camera is running without recording when you hit record the camera starts recording from a few seconds from before you hit the record button. Only drawback is to reset it again you have to hit the record button on the actual camera then you can use the remote to activate.
(note the battery is still used the same as if actually recording) I get 4 hours non stop recording time with piggy back battery.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

If this needs to be moved out of this thread ... please do so. Thought it was a good place to place it with discussions on some of the other cameras out there.

This is a comparison I did of The Contour Roam, Contour 2+, Drift HD1080 and Nikon AW100. I also had a GoPro 3 black but I put one of my SD cards in it and did not format it so when I got home the files were corrupted.






opening time-lapse - Contour +2
opening scene - Contour +2 in water proof case (someone should have cleaned it)
Talking Scene - AW100
End time-lapse - Canon 7D

As you can see through the video I did not have the AW100 camera positioned correctly in some of the scenes and cut some of the action.

The mount for the Cameras is a Railblaza CameraBoom .... I love it as you can keep changing angles and it is a pretty solid support.

If you want to know more, please ask.

cheers,

S

Cheers,

S


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

simonsrat said:


> If this needs to be moved out of this thread ... please do so. Thought it was a good place to place it with discussions on some of the other cameras out there.
> 
> This is a comparison I did of The Contour Roam, Contour 2+, Drift HD1080 and Nikon AW100. I also had a GoPro 3 black but I put one of my SD cards in it and did not format it so when I got home the files were corrupted.


I bumped this thread because the AEE SD21 has become on special again for $149. I don't believe that there is another Action Cam out there that can match Quality for the price IMO.
I have an Nikon AW100 also that I use for stills, not video for reasons you outlined, though the AW100 does take fairly high quality video.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I like that it doesn't require waterproof case.
5mega pixel is fairly standard for inexpensive 1080P HD DVRs.


----------

